# Smokin'



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Gonna be a good day!!!



















Put 'em on around 6 this morning, ribs, chicken wraps, sausage and whatever else to be put on later!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Looks good what time u wants all of us there?


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

No kidding omg i'm hungry. 
That's one awesome smoker like to have one that size what did it set you back


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice smoker!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

nice brisket,get r done,nice pit also


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats what i'm talking about. I love to cook on the Pit. It just don't get much better


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i will be over around noon!!!!!!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like you got it going on Brotha! 

If Walker starts heading towards Crosby now I'll load up the washer boards and then we'll stop and get some more Shiner and by the time we show up in West Columbia grup should be up and we can tie one on!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i wish i would head souff in a heart beat.. but gotta work in tha morning..... some shiner sounds pretty good too


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Chris let me know when i need to be in Crosby so i can ride with y'all! PS i'll buy the shiner and some Ziegenbock since only we get the Zieg!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha it all went good!!! The pit set me back nothing (not mine but I did help build and design it), my second time to use it works real good kinda fail safe to cook on, will hardly get over 300 degrees but holds 250-275 most of the time with little wood, which is a good temp. I ended up cooking 2 briskets, 3 slabs of ribs, about 50 chicken wraps and 8 links of sausage, and it was all ready around 2 all for my niece's birthday.

I could of used some more shiner, ran out about 4 o'clock now im back on the coors light which doesnt taste like shiner, its some good stuff just dont like the price too much

But anyhow wish ya'll all could of had some it all turned out real good


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I love that charred animal flesh.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

people
eating
tasty
animals


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

:haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good lookin stuff there.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I used to have a pit I could cook 50 - 55 Pork shoulders on at once.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

kawa650 said:


> Gonna be a good day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're making my nipples hard!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!

:rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i've been known to do a lil smokin myself, i'll take pictures next time to show yall what the good stuff looks like!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Ya know a brisket is "right" When its gotta bout a 1/2" thick pink smoke ring round tha outside... Yummy


----------

